# Mumbai's Aruna Shanbaug Dies After 42-year Coma That Followed her Rape



## Desmond (May 18, 2015)

Glad that she is now free after a life of hell.

Source: Mumbai Nurse Aruna Shanbaug Dies After 42-year Coma That Followed her Rape



> Mumbai:  Aruna Shanbaug, a Mumbai nurse who was raped in 1973 by a staff member at the hospital she worked in, has died after being in a coma for 42 years. She was 68.
> 
> Ms Shanbaug was in the Intensive Care Unit of Mumbai's state-run King Edward Memorial (KEM) Hospital. Doctors had said a few days ago that Ms Shanbaug was suffering from pneumonia and was on ventilator support.
> 
> ...


----------



## Flash (May 18, 2015)

Really sad to hear about this. 
What happened to the criminals?


----------



## bssunilreddy (May 18, 2015)

Very sad to hear about her ordeal.
Finally she can RIP.

*i.imgur.com/PCGGQaV.jpg


----------



## Desmond (May 18, 2015)

Flash said:


> Really sad to hear about this.
> What happened to the criminals?



You won't believe.



> Sohanlal, the rapist, was caught and convicted, and served two concurrent seven-year sentences for assault and robbery.. neither for rape or sexual molestation, nor for the "unnatural sexual offence" (which could have got him a ten-year sentence by itself).


----------



## nav18 (May 19, 2015)

My salute to the staff of the _KEM Hospital_ .
We don't know if that classifies as the case of force feeding.
Maybe all these years she wanted to live for the new family created around her.


----------



## $hadow (May 19, 2015)

And yet we have no change in the law. Feel sorry for the poor soul.


----------



## Flash (May 19, 2015)

We don't have strict laws. 
Though criminals come out of the law through its holes, our judiciary system still let the holes open.


----------



## Desmond (May 19, 2015)

The law is too vague. Whenever such a case comes up, most of the time is spent arguing what the law actually means and what really applies in that scenario or how that crime is classified.


----------



## Lenny (May 19, 2015)

Finally she can rest. I saw the news and it saddens me yet a bit of happy for her for being free from the trauma and coma. May she rest in Peace.


----------

